# [February 16, 2014] L.A. Zine Fest



## nvasv (Feb 11, 2014)

*Sunday, February 16th*
Helms Bakery District Parking Garage
(between La Dijonaise and Vitra)
8703 Washington Blvd.
Culver City, CA 90232
10a.m.-5p.m.
<3


----------

